# New in Box 1990's Boston Acoustics Pro 6.4's



## Angela (Jun 1, 2013)

Saw this on eBay. I can't afford them - owe too much taxes! - but thought someone on this forum might be interested in these.
Old School Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6 4


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How do these compare with modern components? I remember lusting after these in high school!


----------



## ATCLoki (Jun 4, 2013)

So sick


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

Got $400 for them, damn. I still got mine, they are in a friends 56 Dodge Pickup rat rod. Damn good speakers.



Angela said:


> Saw this on eBay. I can't afford them - owe too much taxes! - but thought someone on this forum might be interested in these.
> Old School Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6 4


----------

